# Name drugs that provide confidence boost, with low or no tolerance and addiction



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Spaniard (Mar 15, 2011)

Unfortunately, there is no such drug


----------



## Nauticus (Mar 18, 2011)

CleverUsername said:


> Thanks in advance


Anabolic steroids


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

lol, if such a thing existed I don't think there'd be many people in the meds section still.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Transcranial electrostimulation  is claimed to be. It's not a drug although, but may be substitution for drugs.



euphoria said:


> lol, if such a thing existed I don't think there'd be many people in the meds section still.


Let us hope and wait for future wonderdrugs. Some delta-agonist/kappa-antagonist/5ht2c blocker/DRI/serotonin releaser etc in one molecule and with no side effects Brave new world.


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

If you need that _slight_ boost in confidence modafinil might be of interest.

As pointed out there is no such drug exist that specifically dominate confidence within furthermore you want it low or tolerance and addiction. Talk about height of greediness. :b


----------



## Antis (Nov 2, 2010)

None I guess, if there was I would have it.... And it also sucks that the best anxyolitic is the most addictive med on the market.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

there is no such thing a a psych drug without tolerance.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Exposure


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Maybe if you loaded yourself up with memantine/DXM, acamprosate, moderate magnesium supplementation, and that badass curcumin formulation, you could get enough of a hold on tolerance to take the good stuff like opioids/AMT/dexamphetamine on an almost daily basis (some would include benzos/GHB in their "good list", but I don't believe in taking something that impairs your judgement a la alcohol). Or you could take them for a more extended period knowing you'll have to make time for a mild withdrawal like one week a month.

Whatever way it's done, with all the tolerance tricks in the world it's still gonna be quite a bipolar way of life. I'd only reccommend it if you:


 Are really fu**ed up
 Are at the end of the line with mainstream psychiatry
 Know about pharmacology
Don't fail at being a druggie


----------



## EndlessHope (Mar 2, 2011)

ignoring all the dangers and tolerance











alcohol.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

euphoria said:


> Maybe if you loaded yourself up with memantine/DXM, acamprosate, moderate magnesium supplementation, and that badass curcumin formulation, you could get enough of a hold on tolerance to take the good stuff like opioids/AMT/dexamphetamine on an almost daily basis (some would include benzos/GHB in their "good list", but I don't believe in taking something that impairs your judgement a la alcohol). Or you could take them for a more extended period knowing you'll have to make time for a mild withdrawal like one week a month.
> 
> Whatever way it's done, with all the tolerance tricks in the world it's still gonna be quite a bipolar way of life. I'd only reccommend it if you:
> 
> ...


word


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Life


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Oxygen? At least without it you're confidence goes down to zero pretty fast. 

Something like intranasal carbetocin would probably be such a drug.


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

yeah i have taken many of these pro-social drugs and ive encountered the bi-polar way of life these drugs provide..under the influence of them i can make things happen, highly social, driven, motivated to be around people, its actually enjoyable...the problem is, when the drugs wear off, im back to the real anti-social me, highly introverted person that i am...so its hard to really balance the two and have it work for you and produce results..


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

EndlessHope said:


> ignoring all the dangers and tolerance
> 
> alcohol.


+1......


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

burner00 said:


> If you need that _slight_ boost in confidence modafinil might be of interest.
> 
> As pointed out there is no such drug exist that specifically dominate confidence within furthermore you want it low or tolerance and addiction. Talk about height of greediness. :b


Even modafinil (provigil) is slightly addictive. They originally marketed it as non-addictive but later studies shows that it does affect dopamine and therefore is addictive.

From my own experience, it was obviously addictive. I felt slightly euphoric the first couple times I took it and then later on it just kind of barely kept me awake. It's not dangerous really but tolerance is an issue.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

belfort said:


> yeah i have taken many of these pro-social drugs and ive encountered the bi-polar way of life these drugs provide..under the influence of them i can make things happen, highly social, driven, motivated to be around people, its actually enjoyable...the problem is, when the drugs wear off, im back to the real anti-social me, highly introverted person that i am...so its hard to really balance the two and have it work for you and produce results..


Exactly. I also often thought about this phenomenon - drug-induced bipolarity. Especially noticeable with things like amphetamines and opioids, that lack long-term therapeutic effect. Or with that with very short half-life, as tianeptine. Better than nothing, nevertheless.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes drug induced bipolarity is very much real :afr


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

yes i have a combo right now that literally turns me from an extreme introvert to an outgoing extrovert..it isnt alcohol so no one can tell im under influence..this combo helps me make things happen as far as going out to parties and getting numbers and whatnot..i have noticed though that this combo backfires on me as well...oin the combo im interested in people, will talk at length to them, get chicks phone numbers but off this combo i can see that same person and i willl avoid them...im sure there are some people that cant understand it so i have to wonder how much this combo is helping me actually as i cant sustain the effectiveness of this said combo..meaning i cant use it day after day, 24/7..

also something that i dont like is the drug combo gives me the vantage point of an extrovert, i see how much reward they get out of talking to and meeting people, just being outgoing in general..when it wears off, im back to introvert...

so you could say its better than nothing i guess...?


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

belfort said:


> yes i have a combo right now that literally turns me from an extreme introvert to an outgoing extrovert..it isnt alcohol so no one can tell im under influence..this combo helps me make things happen as far as going out to parties and getting numbers and whatnot..i have noticed though that this combo backfires on me as well...oin the combo im interested in people, will talk at length to them, get chicks phone numbers but off this combo i can see that same person and i willl avoid them...im sure there are some people that cant understand it so i have to wonder how much this combo is helping me actually as i cant sustain the effectiveness of this said combo..meaning i cant use it day after day, 24/7..
> 
> also something that i dont like is the drug combo gives me the vantage point of an extrovert, i see how much reward they get out of talking to and meeting people, just being outgoing in general..when it wears off, im back to introvert...
> 
> so you could say its better than nothing i guess...?


I'm exactly the same. I was like that for 12 years with a total bi-polar existence bouncing between being a weekend drug induced extrovert to my natural state of introvert. I just accepted it as being better than being a shy introvert 7 days a week.

Unfortunately the post effects of the weekend drugs made me even more introverted and quiet during the week which obviously wasn't great for my long term/permanent social anxiety levels.

I've calmed down a bit with the weekend recreational drugs now (plus only really take ones that won't give me a comedown) and I have a good daily regime which has helped a lot, so I'm a lot more stable between the two sides now which I'm all the happier for.


----------



## Raidiant (Dec 14, 2009)

And what are you taking exactly now? The comedowns/swings indeed are problematic ESP for Beta type brains like SAD just can't abuse drugs as well as the douches


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Raidiant said:


> And what are you taking exactly now? The comedowns/swings indeed are problematic ESP for Beta type brains like SAD just can't abuse drugs as well as the douches


The main drug I had to stop was MDMA. I wiped me out of serotonin too much which would lead to at least a couple of days of feeling down which had all sorts of negative effects on my life.

I now just stick to Phenibut, aMT and occasionally a bit of MXE at the weekends. I can party with those drugs at the weekend quite happily and as long as I get enough catch up sleep I will feel fine/good on Monday and during the week.

I feel like I'm at long last getting the best of both worlds and no longer have to trade a couple of days of ecstasy for a couple of days of misery.


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

kev said:


> Even modafinil (provigil) is slightly addictive. They originally marketed it as non-addictive but later studies shows that it does affect dopamine and therefore is addictive.
> 
> From my own experience, it was obviously addictive. I felt slightly euphoric the first couple times I took it and then later on it just kind of barely kept me awake. It's not dangerous really but tolerance is an issue.


Yeah you get tolerant to that inital hypomania period very fast its good while it last but thats not what the drug is meant to do, its meant to promote wakefulness. Very few get tolerated to its wakefulness promoting activity. So if you are seeking to stay alert this drug will not disappoint in terms of getting addicted and tolerance. It also compliments well with bupropion and maybe mixing these two getting can sustain that euphoric period to certain degree. Both are non addicitve drugs if you are using them for the right purpose. Also if you have some baclofen in the drawer voila! 

Baclofen + Bupropion + Modafinil would make a wonderful dopaminergic combo. Almost synergistic.

Anyways from my experience i take modafinil prn basis and it seems to work well whenever i need an additional boost in my confidence.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

burner00 said:


> Yeah you get tolerant to that inital hypomania period very fast its good while it last but thats not what the drug is meant to do, its meant to promote wakefulness. Very few get tolerated to its wakefulness promoting activity. So if you are seeking to stay alert this drug will not disappoint in terms of getting addicted and tolerance. It also compliments well with bupropion and maybe mixing these two getting can sustain that euphoric period to certain degree. Both are non addicitve drugs if you are using them for the right purpose. Also if you have some baclofen in the drawer voila!
> 
> Baclofen + Bupropion + Modafinil would make a wonderful dopaminergic combo. Almost synergistic.
> 
> Anyways from my experience i take modafinil prn basis and it seems to work well whenever i need an additional boost in my confidence.


Actually, I was on wellbutrin in addition to provigil. Of course wellbutrin is nonaddictive but I still dispute the idea that provigil is not. I just think it is very slightly addictive but not dangerous. (I experienced with taking more and it was very unpleasant so it wasn't like I had to take more and more and more). I did become tolerant to the wakefulness although admittedly it took a long time. It would have been more effective if I could just took it once in a while but I took it every day

Not sure about baclofen. Haven't tried that.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree that Modafinil is mildly addictive. I have trouble not using more then I'm prescribed to get a bigger rush. Sometimes to the point where it makes me feel anxious and paranoid. I would say it's only maybe twice as addictive as coffee though. Sometimes I abuse coffee too.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

heroin, you can forget every pain in the world, only down side is it kills you. :bash


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

ugh1979 said:


> The main drug I had to stop was MDMA. I wiped me out of serotonin too much which would lead to at least a couple of days of feeling down which had all sorts of negative effects on my life.
> 
> I now just stick to Phenibut, aMT and occasionally a bit of MXE at the weekends. I can party with those drugs at the weekend quite happily and as long as I get enough catch up sleep I will feel fine/good on Monday and during the week.
> 
> I feel like I'm at long last getting the best of both worlds and no longer have to trade a couple of days of ecstasy for a couple of days of misery.


Ive allways used mdma for depression, never failed on me (permanent recovery).


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Modafinil is reinforcing yes.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

belfort said:


> yes i have a combo right now that literally turns me from an extreme introvert to an outgoing extrovert..it isnt alcohol so no one can tell im under influence..this combo helps me make things happen as far as going out to parties and getting numbers and whatnot..i have noticed though that this combo backfires on me as well...oin the combo im interested in people, will talk at length to them, get chicks phone numbers but off this combo i can see that same person and i willl avoid them...im sure there are some people that cant understand it so i have to wonder how much this combo is helping me actually as i cant sustain the effectiveness of this said combo..meaning i cant use it day after day, 24/7..
> 
> also something that i dont like is the drug combo gives me the vantage point of an extrovert, i see how much reward they get out of talking to and meeting people, just being outgoing in general..when it wears off, im back to introvert...
> 
> so you could say its better than nothing i guess...?


Your back introvert or back extroverted with social anxiety? Do NOT confuse those 2 things, ive never seen a introvert turn into a extrovert even on mdma, only ppl with SA that cna suddenly be themself.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

broflovski said:


> Exactly. I also often thought about this phenomenon - drug-induced bipolarity. Especially noticeable with things like amphetamines and opioids,* that lack long-term therapeutic effect.* Or with that with very short half-life, as tianeptine. Better than nothing, nevertheless.


They dont lack that.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

EndlessHope said:


> ignoring all the dangers and tolerance
> 
> alcohol.


Doesnt reduce my anxiety.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Doesnt reduce my anxiety.[/QUOTE It does at the time of intake if you drink enough, AFTER??????? well thats a another story


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Exercise is a good drug, but it does have addiction, although arguably not a terrible addiction to have.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

foxy said:


> It does at the time of intake if you drink enough, AFTER??????? well thats a another story


?
Alcohol doenst reduce my social anxiety when im drunk i mean.


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

crazymed-no, i have seen alcohol turn many introverts into extroverts for a short time...i have seen introverts get up and dance on tables when drunk, something they would never do sober..not because anxiety is limiting them, its just something that doesnt energize a typical introvert..my normal self is introverted, i think alot, solitary activities, socializing drains me...when i take certain drugs a switch goes off and it makes me interested in people or it allows me to tolerate people much better...if i was extroverted with social anxiety then benzos would make me a social animal but they dont...benzos eliminate anxiety in me 100% but i still have very little desire to socialize or seek people out..i simply see no point..but drugs like ghb allow me to feel empathy and feel drive to socialize..


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

> i have seen introverts get up and dance on tables when drunk, something they would never do sober


Is acting uninhibited being extroverted then? not if you ask me.


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

it isnt necessarily their inhibitions holding them back when sober...an introvert would see that as being silly or foolish..getting up dancing with others, sharing a bond with them is extroversion..an introvert at a party wishes to leave, give them their drug of choice, their reward center gets shifted, they wish to stay longer as they are actually enjoying themselves now imo...thats what happens in my case...cant say thats what happens to the other intros on here..


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Is acting uninhibited being extroverted then? not if you ask me.


I agree, astute observation wes. hahah


----------



## TiMeZuP (Sep 30, 2009)

True lowered inhibitions are not always the culprit. When my inhibitions are lowered it absolutely does nothing for me.

Crazymed I have to agree with him here. Some introverts are happy reading books and doing solitary stuff, others enjoy some introverted activities but unfortunately there brains are wired in a way that external stimuli isn't as enjoyable to them as they would like.

I for one am 100% introverted. I hate about 90% of the internal things my brain wants me to do. My social skills make people believe I am some kind of extroverted social monster. The reality is, ppl bore me, they are mentally stresfull, and often times the work involved in hanging out with some one isn't worth the work.

I've taken GHB as well and its far from a practical everyday cure but while on it all of a sudden people interests me. I want to be around people. Oh and get this I can have fun doing things extroverts do fun normally.

The pleasure I get from people on GHB is 1000 times better then the crappy introverted activities my body wants to do naturally.

I really think introverts are divided into 2 categories. Some who don't mind it and enjoy there introspective world and others like myself who naturally are stuck in an introspective world and I hate it. Again I am not suggesting GHB is the cure for some people. But for me I go from a guy who really just wants to be left alone doing my only thing to a guy who enjoys being around people. As for inhibitions, well maybe on alcohol, *but with the right dose *of GHB NO ONE would know I had a chemical in me.

As for alcohol, benzos, and maybe weed. Definitely are cognitive inhibitors. GHB feels more of a cognitive enhancer then anything, again at the right dose.

One last thing. I am not trying to advocate GHB because I know it doesnt help everyone. I remember you Wes saying how it doesnt help you much other then euphoria.

The truth is all these "social disorders" are just really not understood to the degree that what aids one person may not help another.



belfort said:


> it isnt necessarily their inhibitions holding them back when sober...


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

belfort said:


> it isnt necessarily their inhibitions holding them back when sober...an introvert would see that as being silly or foolish..getting up dancing with others, sharing a bond with them is extroversion..*an introvert at a party wishes to leave, give them their drug of choice, their reward center gets shifted, they wish to stay longer as they are actually enjoying themselves now imo...thats what happens in my case*...cant say thats what happens to the other intros on here..


Well yes, but i do think we are misunderstanding eachother here, il elaborate more later, out of stims so bad at writing long reply's haha.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Raidiant said:


> And what are you taking exactly now? The comedowns/swings indeed are problematic ESP for Beta type brains like SAD just can't abuse drugs as well as the douches


lol. Speak for yourself. If people spent more time enjoying drugs than whining about neurotoxicity, you might learn something from them. Mind over matter. I'd rather be a douch than a puss.

You could get any psychedelic, MDMA, anything and subject yourself to "neurotoxicity" but if you maintain a healthy lifestyle, work-out, eat a diet involving lots of sea food, you'll mind will heal pretty quickly if you take a break. The concept of neurotoxicity is overrated. It's only if you are dumb and take them everyday is neurotoxicity becomes pronounced.


----------



## Qurat (Feb 12, 2013)

CleverUsername said:


> Thanks in advance


Have you ever tried self hypnosis ? 
If no then give it a must try. 
I assure you will feel much confident by discovering your inner self . 
Positive change will happen in your life when you decide to take control of what you do have power over, like your attitude and reactions. 
For this I suggest you to go to :

http://www.unknownhypnosis.com/hypnosis-downloads-mp3/boost-your-confidence


----------

